# How to make a new nanobsd image work with existing zfs HDDs?



## zennybsd (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi:

I compiled a nanobsd image with default confiugurations, dd that to a usb stick, and tweaked two HDDs to work with zfs in raidz. This setup worked flawlessly.

Later I compiled a new nanobsd image with some tweaks and packages (like msyslog). I tried to dd the _.disk.image to the 2nd slice, but that did not work and produced innumerable errors, one after another. After struggling to fix the first usb, I dd the second _.disk.full to a new usb stick and booted.

Everything started working except the new stick could not see the zfs volumes which is already created with the HDDs with the image in first usb stick.

I am just wondering how can I get detected the zfs volumes in the HDDs with the second image in a new usb stick? I read http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/filesystems-zfs.html and http://wiki.freebsd.org/ZFSTuningGuide, but could not figure out exactly how?

Or do I have to do the same procedure of creating a raidz pool again after booting with the second drive? I am a bit confused. Inputs appreciated. Thanks


----------



## mix_room (Mar 31, 2011)

http://docs.huihoo.com/opensolaris/solaris-zfs-administration-guide/html/ch04s06.html

`# zfs import` might be able to help you


----------



## zennybsd (Mar 31, 2011)

@mix_room: Thanks for the pointer. Appreciate it!


----------

